# Unable to open Belkin router setup page



## nairbnairb (8 Oct 2007)

This is my 2nd posting on this forum and am well impressed with knowledge sharing out there. Hopefully this thread will sort out my problem. Here it is:

I have purchased (on behalf of a friend) a new desktop PC from Dell with Windows Vista 32bit. Also bought new Belkin G-router. Ordered broadband from BT Ireland and received a Voyager modem.

I connected up my Belkin ADSL modem/wireless router (definitely correctly) to the phone line, ethernet cable and power cord. Leds appear for AC mains, computer connected, phone line and wireless but not the Internet. So through explorer, I typed in 192.168.2.1 to access the setup page. The Belkin home page for the router opened and I followed the instructions. I got as far as username and password when I realised that I didn't have the plethora of information required to setup the router to connect to BT that was probably already stored in the free 'wired' modem that BT sent me. So I finished off the setup and dismantled the connections and setup the wired Voyager madem instead. Typed in the URL and accessed the Voyager setup. Entered my username and password and presto I was connected to the internet. I was then able to retrieve the BT required setup detail from their site and so dismatled the modem and reconnected the router. Entered the URL but this time the page would not open. I called Belkin for help and by trying ipconfig and pinging the router they determined that the router was fine and that the problem was with my internet explorer or Mcafee. They said to turn off all firewalls and try again as the computer can communicate with the router but something is blocking it. so I turned off the McAfee firewall and tried again to access the 192.168.2.1 setup page. This time it did open and I was able to type in all of the information but when I tried to submit this and move to the next page ... I get that terrific message..... page can not be found or whatever it is. And I have not been able to open that router setup page since. I have reset the router by pressing and holding down the reset button for up to 10 seconds (just in case) to get the factory settings back but no joy.

I'm driven demented with this stuff and quite frankly am about to either return the Belkin router to Dell or toss it in the bin and get the wireless router from BT.

Before I do that is there anyone out there who has been through this before or knows how to solve this, please start shedding some light for me. Any tips are much appreciated.

Unfortunately I do not have access to the PC as I am trying to set this up for a friend who knows even less about IT than me. But please ask me questions and I will try to supply answers to help you solve my puzzle. i expect to be able to try again with the PC at the weekend.


----------



## GeneralZod (8 Oct 2007)

After reverting the network settings on the router did you also reset the IP address on the PC to match up with the router's default? Either manually or with an ipconfig /release followed by ipconfig /renew.


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2007)

I've set up a few Belkin routers and they always drive me crazy. In future I'll just swap them for another brand because I've wasted so much time on them.

Did you try the Belkin setup CD. I found sometimes its best to reset everything to defaults with the hardware reset. Restart the PC, then use the Belkin setup CD to configure router. After you've done that you should be able to get access directly via the IP. 

If it were me I'd swap it for another brand. Linksys or Netgear.


----------



## nairbnairb (8 Oct 2007)

No I did not use those ipconfig reset commands so I will and let you know how I get on. Thanks.


----------



## nairbnairb (8 Oct 2007)

hi aircobra19,

It's very strange but the CD is only the user manual. There is no software that could be installed so I can't get into any setup other than via the IP address.

I think that's sound advice to change to another router. I'll ask Dell if they will take the router back or swap it! I wonder am I being naive to think that they'll do that?


----------



## GeneralZod (8 Oct 2007)

I had a Belkin G wireless router and it worked fine except it didn't support IP multicast for streaming TV over my home LAN so I got rid of it infavour of a Netopia modem which seems to work with Multicast after a firmware upgrade.


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2007)

The last Belkin I had the misfortune to config kept reseting itself on one ISP but worked fine on another. Swapped it for a Netgear and it had no problems. In many opinion these things are very simple. If they are not, or I have to spend more than 15mins getting it working. It becomes cheaper to get another one. If you consider you'll be back fiddling with it the next time you need to configure it. Lifes too short for that.


----------



## nairbnairb (8 Oct 2007)

Just ran the ethernet cable from the Belkin router to a laptop that uses Windows XP and presto I am able to get into the setup home page at the first attempt. Both desktop and laptop have same mcafee config., so now I kn ow that the router is working (although maybe not forever and constant) the common denominator that is causing the conflict on the desktop, must be Windows Vista. All things being even, would it be theoretically possible to use the laptop to setup the router and then swap the cable from the laptop to the desktop?


----------

